# Well who da thunk, a Pump Shotgun Shortage in 2020



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

go visit an online retailer 

buds guns , Midway usa , Brownelles , grab a gun it may not be every one but it is a lot of the major ones 

who would have though that June 2020 there would have been such a run on guns that you 

go from online retailer to online retailer of guns and not find hardly a single shotgun no 500 , 870 , heck even pardners , savage , stevens , mavrick , RIA , even the turkish guns.

notify me when in stock , out of stick no back-order , unavailable 

the good news is some of the local stores away from the cities have a stock yet.

we have grown used to seeing ARs and parts in scarcity but pump shotguns , crazy times


----------



## CKelly78z

Civil unrest won't take place on my farm, my 870, and my AR will ensure that, and also pop raccoons that steal our chickens.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

I hypothetically just picked up a Remington Model 10. Small shop.

Cost about as much or more as a new 870.

So yep, prices are high and stock is low.

But the Model 10 is way cooler than a new 870.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

just don't break any parts on that M10 hard to come by

that is the nice part about the 870 and 500 parts everywhere


----------



## NRA_guy

I suspect that the run on pumps is all the left wing previous non-gun owners who listened to Joe Biden and are now scared of all those "white supremacists" who (according to CNN) are rioting.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

could be , there are also a glut of people who say how great the shotgun is for home defense. and heck for the price point it really is you can get a Maverick 88 for 209 dollars , well you could.

maybe not left wing but a lot of people who were on the fence about getting a gun watching cities burn and people pulled form their cars 

it isn't just pump shotguns but we have grown accustom to AR shortages every time there is bad news.

what would be considered self defense handguns under 550 dollars and shotguns under 500 are in very short supply online any way.

if you live in a place where every kid has a shotgun by age 12 , there probably wasn't the panic buy.
I live in that place and the local store had a good selection of just about everything for guns. I know their pistol counter is about half what it was , however it had gotten kinda over crowded in the cases late January so it looks about normal now.

my son had been hinting that he wanted to upgrade his 20 to a 12 so I had been looking around to see if there were any deals when I saw this lack of shotguns.

I would venture this guy has sold more shotguns than O'l Joe


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> just don't break any parts on that M10 hard to come by
> 
> that is the nice part about the 870 and 500 parts everywhere


Yep. Then I'll pick up an old 870 trenchgun. I prefer guns that are a bit on the odd and interesting side.

Hypothetically of course.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> could be , there are also a glut of people who say how great the shotgun is for home defense. and heck for the price point it really is you can get a Maverick 88 for 209 dollars , well you could.
> 
> maybe not left wing but a lot of people who were on the fence about getting a gun watching cities burn and people pulled form their cars
> 
> it isn't just pump shotguns but we have grown accustom to AR shortages every time there is bad news.
> 
> what would be considered self defense handguns under 550 dollars and shotguns under 500 are in very short supply online any way.
> 
> if you live in a place where every kid has a shotgun by age 12 , there probably wasn't the panic buy.
> I live in that place and the local store had a good selection of just about everything for guns. I know their pistol counter is about half what it was , however it had gotten kinda over crowded in the cases late January so it looks about normal now.
> 
> my son had been hinting that he wanted to upgrade his 20 to a 12 so I had been looking around to see if there were any deals when I saw this lack of shotguns.
> 
> I would venture this guy has sold more shotguns than O'l Joe


I like that guy. However, his videos look and feel like they are filmed with a potato and his personality is drier than a dried up thing that is very dry.

Still watch them though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yep. Then I'll pick up an old 870 trenchgun. I prefer guns that are a bit on the odd and interesting side.
> 
> Hypothetically of course.


well I am just plane tired of , unique and obscure.
I want to walk into a store and have a holster I can buy that fits my gun pay and walk out.

with shotguns I want Deep and drop in parts availability.

same with rifles 

I am obscure and unique enough for me and the gun

this goes for cars and trucks also


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

I like both. Used, but like new is my favorite.

I have a good friend who owns a shop, so he let's me know if something interesting comes in. 

For defense, new and reliable is a must.

For fun and bragging rights, neat and interesting.

Most guys I know around here buy a couple a month. Or so I've heard.. So the fun can be spread around.


----------



## Fishindude

For many years Indiana was a shotgun muzzle loader only state for deer hunting. Centerfire rifles have only been legal a few years, but I don't see them going back to shotguns anytime in the future. The gun shops and gun shows around here are typically full of used slug guns pretty reasonably priced, as nobody wants them anymore.

I've got several myself, and am in the process of converting an 870 deer gun into a 12ga self defense shotgun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Fishindude ,2013-2014 around there we went rifle state wide with only a very few exceptions.

the southern 1/2 of the state had been shotgun before that 

gun racks were also full of used shotguns , picked up a few at very nice prices 

my family happens to hunt one of those very few exceptions where it is still shotgun , muzzle loader and pistol only by township ordinance.


----------



## weaselfire

Pump shotguns are available, they just cost more. There's probably a million Remington, Mossberg or Ithaca ones out there used for a ridiculous price. I haven't paid more that $150 for the ones I have, see the same going used for $350 and up.

Crazy world. Might have to cash in a few... 

Nah, I need them.

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I was specifically saying the sub 450 dollar pumps are sold out at multiple online firearms retailers.

local shops seems to still have a supply

you can buy a winchester or a browning BPS online yet but they cost more

a village not far from here sold all their police 870 magnums at a local shop . man I wish I had more cash at the time , 125 for the 4+1 magazine guns and 175 for the 7+1 guns all 20 inch barrels

but definitely , you need them.

other shotgun deals , wally world was clearance out turkey loads last year , copper plated lead #4 I don't care about the copper plating but like high brass #4 they just work for what you need dead.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

saw a old lady in a UTV driving through town the other day with an 870 in the gun rack , made my heart warm.

a couple years ago we made all the roads except the state Hyw open to ATV UTV now it is normal to go to the grocery , hardware , auto parts , gas station , feed store and see a UTV .

people complained about it at the time , some still do , I think it makes it an even nicer ******* paradise.

I think they don't think it should be ******* paradise but I don't see where it hurts any one.


----------



## JJ Grandits

I was in Cabela's and Runnings today.
Between the two of them I don't think they had a dozen new long guns in stock.
At Runnings four new pump guns hit the rack and were sold out in under an hour.
I saw one old guy buy a shotgun and the way he handled it I hope I never see him again.
I'm talking scary.
walked out with it and four boxes of double aught buck.
when he came to the counter I was waiting (forever) for a background check.
comes up and says " I need a gun NOW".


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

JJ Grandits said:


> I was in Cabela's and Runnings today.
> Between the two of them I don't think they had a dozen new long guns in stock.
> At Runnings four new pump guns hit the rack and were sold out in under an hour.
> I saw one old guy buy a shotgun and the way he handled it I hope I never see him again.
> I'm talking scary.
> walked out with it and four boxes of double aught buck.
> when he came to the counter I was waiting (forever) for a background check.
> comes up and says " I need a gun NOW".


yup scary , I hope that their purchases change their vote come November but I sort of doubt it.

I stopped off at the LGS a small father and son shop in my town , they still ave a good selection left but hey have very limited hours since covid , the old man is in his 80s and they now only allow 2 people in the shop at a time the 3rd must wait outside.

I had wanted bullets and primers but they are all out of small pistol primers in any brand I wanted them in.
I settled for just bullets


----------



## JJ Grandits

I hope that all the people pulling the strings and spreading this chaos realise that right now there are more guns in this Country than people.
This could be a problem for them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

there have been more guns than people for a long time 

but we might have gone over 50% of households with a gun again.

it had been around 47%

last estimate was 2017 I saw 393 million guns , with the sales since I would guess closer to 420 million now.

this was however one of the first major rapid influxes of new gunowners in a long time , most of the rest had been people adding to their collection when times looked bad.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I heard June 2020 set a new all time gun sales month.

do the stores ever show it , fleet farm where you could always pick up the guns and handle them then set them back in the rack every gun was locked to a cable with an alarm cable so you had to get a sales person to unlock it or you.

they had oh 4-5 boxes of 40S&W as almost their only handgun ammo.
if they had a long gun under 499 in the store it was a bolt action 22 a 410 or a single shot maybe 1 399 rifle in an like 25-06

zero pump shotguns under 499

the handguns at Fleet Farm nothing in the case under 500 that wasn't a 22

if you happen to have a 243 or 30-06 , 300 win mag lots of ammo for those

oddly missing 30-30 must be a lot of folks with lever guns who stocked up on the 30-30 none on the shelves 
there was a fair amount of 308 on the shelf

at local small stores I saw one used pump gun under 450 in 12ga it had a 28 inch barrel it was a older M500

12ga ammo in anything you might consider home defense , buck or large shot 

you could get piles of 12ga steel shot in 2 , BB at fleet farm

local shops were doing a little better for ammo but only because it had just come in and the small stores I went to were much more rural

one shop in Janesville that normally has a wall of AR's the entire wall was empty the store looked kinda empty.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Rodeo Bud...
I hypothetically just picked up a Remington Model 10. Small shop. 
+++
Do check to make sure your model 10 is not the old 2 1/2 " chamber.. Some may be that or other not standard length common today..


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Nope. It's labeled 2 3/4 and has a full choke IIRC. I will double check it though.


----------

